# Merry Christmas To Everybody  Here At Senior Forums 2020



## FastTrax (Dec 20, 2020)

www.christmas.com

www.christmas.org

www.xmasclock.com

www.whychristmas.com

www.facebook.com/Christmasjoytime

www.twitter.com/christmas?lang=en

www.history.com/topics/christmas/history-of-christmas

www.accuradio.com/christmas-music/

www.allchristmas.fm/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christmas

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xmas

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christmas_tree

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christmes_controversies


























https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCsSk3OtR2iYdXpgyz5DSs_A/videos

www.dailymotion.com/video/x6bhi5q


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 20, 2020)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## officerripley (Dec 20, 2020)

Wow, some cool pix! Here's mine:


----------



## ProTruckDriver (Dec 20, 2020)

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Robert59 (Dec 20, 2020)

Merry Christmas to everyone on here.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (Dec 20, 2020)

Joyeux Noel! Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## officerripley (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## officerripley (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 21, 2020)

To Everyone here At SF...


----------



## Wren (Dec 21, 2020)

Christmas Greetings to, Matrix, SeaBreeze and all friends at Senior Forums


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 21, 2020)

Merry Christmas to you, Fast, and to all!


----------



## Jules (Dec 21, 2020)

Merry Christas to all.


----------



## officerripley (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## officerripley (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 21, 2020)

Christmas in the Holy Church Of The Nativity Bethlehem



A Star marks the spot where Jesus was born


----------



## debodun (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## officerripley (Dec 21, 2020)

Let's see if this pic turns out ok, it's wallpaper from my phone, see if I can stumble around (  ) & get it to post here:


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 21, 2020)

officerripley said:


> Let's see if this pic turns out ok, it's wallpaper from my phone, see if I can stumble around (  ) & get it to post here:
> 
> View attachment 140879



Thnx or. Just the thing to want sum hot cocoa. I hope Santa gives you all the toyz and dollies your heart desires. Merry Xmas.


----------



## officerripley (Dec 21, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> Thnx or. Just the thing to want sum hot cocoa. I hope Santa gives you all the toyz and dollies your heart desires. Merry Xmas.


Thank you, you too!


----------



## jerry old (Dec 21, 2020)

Post #10 Betty Boop was a vixen 

Op    says gifts are in route by the Brown Truck-Yes?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 21, 2020)

*Merry Christmas and Season's Greetings to all the good folks here at SeniorForums and your families!*

*



*​


----------



## officerripley (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Dec 24, 2020)

Funny Christmas video


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## IrisSenior (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas to you too Fast Trax


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 25, 2020)

IrisSenior said:


> Merry Christmas to you too Fast Trax



U 2 Luv. ERR now any chance of  U throwing a couple of snow balls due South?

BTW: Did you get all the toyz and dollies you wished for?


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 25, 2020)

Good morn......afternoon, yeah that's what I meant. Well I do hope everybody East of West and North of South in "Senior Forums Town" got what they wished for. Now don't forget to social distance at 01/01/2021. TTFN.


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 25, 2020)

jerry old said:


> Post #10 Betty Boop was a vixen
> 
> Op    says gifts are in route by the Brown Truck-Yes?


in route jo? Umm maybe or maybe not. That is the question.


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 25, 2020)

ProTruckDriver said:


> Merry Christmas.
> 
> View attachment 140707
> 
> View attachment 140708



Welcome to the forum. Do you have a CB rig?


----------



## IrisSenior (Dec 26, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> U 2 Luv. ERR now any chance of  U throwing a couple of snow balls due South?
> 
> BTW: Did you get all the toyz and dollies you wished for?


Well I would love to throw and snowball at you as it is snowing (again) this morning. I received everything I wished for. Did you?


----------

